# VK New Stock 4/08/15



## Gizmo (4/8/15)

Eleaf iStick 40W Temp Control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (4/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Eleaf iStick 40W Temp Control
> View attachment 32785


 
@Gizmo - VK New Stock 4/*07*/15 should be 4/*08*/15 ?


----------



## Gizmo (4/8/15)

Oops thank you!


----------



## Gizmo (4/8/15)

Also just arrived.

Subtank Mini V2 Black







Cloupor GT ( Dual 18650 80W Temp Control Mod )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

